# New RAM promises longer battery life for ultrathin and Ultrabook devices



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Semiconductor solutions company Micron has become the first DRAM vendor to receive Intel validation for its 30-nanometer reduced-power DDR3L-RS SDRAM designed specifically for ultrathin computing devices and tablets.
> 
> The new 2Gb and 4Gb chips consume far less power in standby mode than regular PC DRAM, while offering the same high performance and cost effectiveness. This improved power consumption is achieved by reducing the self refresh power (IDD6), meaning that the RAM needs to draw far less power to keep the data in memory, typically as little as 3.5 mA. Intel's own validation results can be found here.


Here


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

If a company announces a 75% power reduction in thin displays, THAT will be a major breakthrough. Nothing eats batteries like a bright display.


----------

